# Don Lino Africa Tembo Cigar Review - Good and strong



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This cigar had an excellent burn and draw. The flavors started out with strong tobacco, earth, and fruit. It develops some wood and pepper, as we...

Read the full review here: Don Lino Africa Tembo Cigar Review - Good and strong


----------

